

Ask HN: How much equity for £45K - ayusaf

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has advice and previous experience on how much equity to give away for £45K, which is around $70K in USD?<p>It's for early stage angel investment.
======
benologist
Try a convertible debt note. YC has a sample contract for it somewhere (can't
find it), it means you decide their equity later when you do a larger raise or
other things happen.

